# What is your average stove temperature and for how long?



## katwillny (Jan 18, 2011)

hi all, 

just wondering what temperature your stove runs at and for how long before you have to throw in another split or two? I notice that my stove runs at around 400 for three hours or so then it starts to decline SHARPLY then I have to throw in one or two splits then it does it all over again.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 18, 2011)

Around 500 for the first couple hours, then 400 for the next 5 or so. Usually around 300 after 8 or 9 hours.


----------



## soupy1957 (Jan 18, 2011)

You must burn cool...........My stove temps get up into the 650ÂºF to 700ÂºF very quickly......

Frankly, I don't watch the stove temps as much as I watch the flue temps (they get high too).  I try to keep my flue temps under 900ÂºF, since my Class 6 pipes are only rated up to that.

-Soupy1957


----------



## katwillny (Jan 18, 2011)

soupy1957 said:
			
		

> You must burn cool...........My stove temps get up into the 650ÂºF to 700ÂºF very quickly......
> 
> Frankly, I don't watch the stove temps as much as I watch the flue temps (they get high too).  I try to keep my flue temps under 900ÂºF, since my Class 6 pipes are only rated up to that.
> 
> -Soupy1957



Any suggestions on how to burn HOT and not cool? Thanks Soupy


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 19, 2011)

Seems that running 400* is not too cool. If it heats your space, I don't think it is a problem. For hotter fires, add more wood + more air. Dial down until you have good secondaries at the lowest air setting and let her cruise. Also, if you have a problem getting hot fires, perhaps your wood is not very well seasoned. Try splitting smaller - smaller splits will burn with more intensity. Cheers!


----------



## HotCoals (Jan 19, 2011)

For my 2500 sq.ft. two story house if the house temps are up I only need to cruise the BK cat at about 400 stove top..200-250 stack temp( 8" up).
In the coldest weather we have had so far I can go 12 hours easy with a 2/3 load of not so seasoned mixed hardwoods.
There has been no reason for me to burn 700 degree stove top temps...I burn 24/7and keep the house 70-75 easy.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 19, 2011)

It is too difficult to determine what the average is because the weather is not the same day after day and it is also much different during the night than during the day. With that said, it is common for our fires to be in the 600-650 or even up to 700. If it is cold outside and especially if windy we will usually reload around 400. Otherwise closer to 300.


----------



## RedGuy (Jan 19, 2011)

It's hard for me to know as my stove will have a temperature variance across the top as much as a couple hundred degrees depending on where the fires burning at. But generally I shoot for the center to be around 600 deg, which usually holds about a 500-600 deg flue temp (measured about 12 in above the stove). I basically try to hold 600 deg all the time which requires about a split every hour to hour and a half. Where do most of you measure your stove top temp BTW? I'm using an IR gun so I can measure the temp anywhere.


----------



## rdust (Jan 19, 2011)

I load in cycles and don't add wood to the stove until it coals out with a stove top temp between 200-300.  I've never watched the stove top temps for an entire burn cycle but during the peak 2-3 hours it's 600+.  The blower being on or off and the speed of the blower if on also make a big difference.  I've found the stove top will hold a 400 temp a lot long without the blower than with.


----------



## mainemaul (Jan 19, 2011)

600-750 during peak,2-3 hrs then open the air a little more if i'm around to get rid of some coals.
stove is in cellar so i burn hot and heavy!


----------



## pen (Jan 19, 2011)

mainemaul said:
			
		

> 600-750 during peak,2-3 hrs then open the air a little more if i'm around to get rid of some coals.
> stove is in cellar so i burn hot and heavy!



Same stove, same location, same burn habits.

pen


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 19, 2011)

rdust said:
			
		

> I load in cycles and don't add wood to the stove until it coals out with a stove top temp between 200-300.  I've never watched the stove top temps for an entire burn cycle but during the peak 2-3 hours it's 600+.


Same here. I load it full on good coals @ 9:30 pm. Wake up at 5:30 am and repeat. 
I don't know what the wife does with it during the day, but when I get home I load just enough to have coals at 9:30 pm and repeat.


----------

